# Omnisphere 2.6 Successfully Installed! The Standalone works, but it does not open in FL Studio



## icefire (Dec 20, 2020)

When I try to load the Omnisphere.dll (which is in Steinberg/vstplugins) in FL Studio 12 producer edition, I get this exact message:

"The Fruity Wrapper plugin has caused a critical error while loading its state. It is strongly advised that you close the application and restart it, without trying to save your project."

What is the issue? The standalone Omnisphere.exe in /programdata/spectrasonics works fine.

Windows 10 64 bit. Both FL Studio and Omnisphere are cracked, not sure if that matters.


----------



## ok_tan (Dec 20, 2020)

fruity cracked loops will start to destroy your pc in 3 minutes. this is what this means


----------



## colony nofi (Dec 20, 2020)

icefire said:


> When I try to load the Omnisphere.dll (which is in Steinberg/vstplugins) in FL Studio 12 producer edition, I get this exact message:
> 
> "The Fruity Wrapper plugin has caused a critical error while loading its state. It is strongly advised that you close the application and restart it, without trying to save your project."
> 
> ...


This is not a board for discussing cracked software. Indeed, many software devs (including the maker of Omnisphere) come by these parts - I'm sure they'd LOVE to help you out with cracked versions of their software.


----------



## myfragileego (Dec 20, 2020)

icefire said:


> What is the issue?



As someone who owns and happily uses FL Studio and Omnisphere together, in case you don't already know this there's plenty of free synths and lite versions of DAWs out there if you're too cheap to buy commercial stuff or not sure if you're serious enough to put down hard earned cash yet. Pick up a copy of Computer Music &/or Beat magazine and get yourself some freebies to play with.

I would never risk my PC and my precious data (including my songs!) with cracks that for all I know are loaded with viruses, malware or ransomware. Also I enjoy knowing that I'm supporting the people who make products that bring me so much pleasure.


----------



## Polkasound (Dec 20, 2020)

icefire said:


> Both FL Studio and Omnisphere are cracked, not sure if that matters.



You've joined the wrong forum.


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Dec 21, 2020)

myfragileego said:


> Also I enjoy knowing that I'm supporting the people who make products that bring me so much pleasure.


Duh! Now I finally know why the people didn't pay for most of the music and films! 
Where do I get pirated copies of 'Für Elise', BWV 565, 'An der schönen blauen Donau' and 'Last Christmas'?


----------



## kro1002 (Dec 21, 2020)

?


----------



## Ben H (Dec 21, 2020)

icefire said:


> Windows 10 64 bit. Both FL Studio and Omnisphere are cracked, not sure if that matters.


----------



## emilio_n (Dec 21, 2020)

He's clearly posted on the wrong forum and hasn't even taken a look at the kind of community here before do it.


----------



## Mike Greene (Dec 21, 2020)

I'm closing this thread, but not deleting it, because I think the responses are worth keeping. Hopefully they're instructive for future newcomers.


----------

